# MMA Photographs



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Im a sucker for a good photo 
I have no relation/affiliation to this guy but some of his work is truley fantastic!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/brob108/3993396071/in/pool-mixedmartialarts/


----------

